
Show HN: Visual Backend Development Platform - lorean_victor
https://connect-platform.com
======
shshhdhs
I can’t scroll your page on mobile (iOS). It feels like the website is stuck
in a tar pit.

~~~
lorean_victor
Haven't seen that before (although not tested the website on iOS much). Maybe
this link helps instead:

[https://github.com/CONNECT-platform/connect-
platform](https://github.com/CONNECT-platform/connect-platform)

And the product itself is a development platform so I would highly recommend
checking it out on desktop. Will checkout the issue of the website on iOS asap
as well.

